# Turning a wine cooler into a incubator help



## Narnia077 (Sep 16, 2013)

Today I started by stripping the back of all the cooling parts, I'm not very knowledgeable about circuit board So I hooked up the incoming board to another board and after some sparks and a little flame I realized I might need help from people who know about this kinda stuff so Friday I'm going to alpa electronics for help with wiring I got four fans from the cooler two biggish ones and two smaller ones so I'm cool for fans but I'm thinking of going with a light bulb any thoughts on that? 
Any info very welcome


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I have no idea but I wanted to tell you that you are very brave to try this! Good luck!


----------



## Narnia077 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks I will get there in the end. 
Marie


----------

